# Crear componentes con Proteus (Isis y Ares)



## El nombre (Feb 6, 2008)

Les comparto un manual para crear componentes en el proteus. Que os aproveche!


----------



## Braulio (Jun 29, 2008)

El manual ese al parecer enseña a crear componentes útiles para generar huellas para el diseñar placas en ARES o para completar el diagrama esquemático de un circuito. Al final hace hincapié en que haría falta asociar el modelo creado a un circuito SPICE para poder simularlo. Agradezco la colaboración de EL NOMBRE.

Justamente el hecho de poder simular un componente nuevo es lo que yo necesito. Quizá no sea necesario crear componentes enteramente nuevos, pero si pudiera modificar algunos parámetros de otros ya existentes resolvía el problema.

Les pongo un ejemplo, para armar un puente H pienso usar transistores D882 (BJT) por soportar corrientes de hasta 3 A y tener un HFE considerable (alrededor de 150), los he elegido porque son los que pude conseguir. Proteus no tiene al D882 en sus librerías, pero quizá podría modificar el HFE y la corriente máxima de un BJT que si esté y nombrarlo como D882, cosa que así podría simular de alguna forma lo que va a pasar cuando arme físicamente el circuito.

Si es que alguien sabe como se puede hacer esto le agradeceré mucho lo diga aqui. Salu2.


----------



## magaka (Jun 18, 2009)

¿Alguien ha conseguido simular el LM567 en PROTEUS o Multisim? Si es así, ¿podría hacer el favor de subir los dll o ayudarme un poco?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## codemaker22 (Jun 21, 2009)

Proteus no soporta ese componente, pero aca te la regalo...copia y pega en la carpeta de instalacion..


----------



## azero (Nov 16, 2009)

Bueno soy neuvo en esto de crearlos, y quiero hacer un circuito con un CNY70.
Dado que no encuentro la libreria por ningun sitio me he decidido a crearlo, pero en el momento de elegir el footprint no encuentro ninguno semejante al de su datasheet...alguien sabe que se ahce en estos casos???
Gracias!


----------



## godlc (Nov 26, 2009)

hola azero si quieres un consejo usa un pad con la misma forma que tu IC y rutealo manual. (si el problema es hacer la PCB.).

de lo contrario, si la idea es simularlo existen varias formas pero son bastante complicadas. 
 la primera y la mas facil es hacer el mismo diseño del circuito y meterlo en un bloque, en el cual le defines las entradas y las salidas. 

de cualquier manera en la ayuda esta todo, solo es cuestion de traducirla. o hecha un ojeada en un foro que hice hacerca de el tema.

suerte


----------



## azero (Nov 26, 2009)

El problema es que no encuentro un encapsulado qeu se corresponda, entonces cunado quiera rutear las dimensiones de las patillas no cuadraran por ejemplo...
Esto se puede hacer manual??


----------



## godlc (Nov 27, 2009)

te dejo el link de el foro que hice donde hay un pdf adjunto de como hacer tu circuito. 

suerte.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/diseno-integrados-edicion-librerias-proteus-25737/


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Dic 8, 2009)

Pues, de tanto investigar, e investigar, y no encontrar nada; deje a un lado la creacion de componentes, pos lo que empece a realizar otras cosas en la computadora. Habia pues descargado un programa para la Traduccion de Texto llamado *"UltraEdit",* al ver que abre todo tipo de archivos, vine yo entonces y abri archivos de Proteus, como de la carpeta LIBRARY y MODELS, Encontrando los archivos con extension *MDF*, se ven como si fueran escritos con el block de Notas, entonces yo de curioso, empence a entender el codigo, hasta que al fin pude crear un compomente, y modificar un archivo mdf, agregar otras caracteristicas a mi compomente, y boala, funcionó muy bien, es decir, lo podia simular, aqui les coloco en forma detallada como hice mi primer componente simulable, que como fue mi primer componente, *por lo menos explica como* se hace que *Un* *COMPONENTE NO SIMULATOR se convierta en un* *SCHEMATIC MODEL, y por lo tanto, simulable!*
Espero les sea de mucha ayuda, porque a mi me costo mucho...
Ah, si no es mucha molestia, comenten por favor.. hehe


----------



## MVB (Dic 8, 2009)

BUeno pero no veo el codigo o el archivo del componente que has creado.


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Dic 9, 2009)

Veras Fue Mi Primer Componente Simulador Que Pude Crear. Y Lo Que Hice FUe Agarrar Una Archivo, lo modifique. Y Lo Puse A Mi Componente Creado, para que pudiera simular. Y Si Sale el codigo, y en donde lo modifique. Yo Le Tome Foto A Todo lo que hice. y Lo Puse en la guia.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2009)

Cambié tu tema de sección a una más acorde.

Por otro lado, en algunos posts escribís bien y en otros  como ¿en un mal chat?. 
Por favor, escribí siempre como corresponde: Las mayúsculas al principio de la oración Y No Al Inicio De Cada Palabra. Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Dic 9, 2009)

Esss... Si, se me pegó esa costumbre... 
Ahorita me pongo a buscar a donde fue a parar el post.


----------



## JOHN BONACHON (Jun 18, 2010)

azero.

Hoy, tengo el mismo problema que tu. Quisiera saber si ya pudiste realizar el componente del sensor cny70.. Si es así te pediría de favor que me lo pasaras. Yo te puedo pasar un componente el 4n25, que eh tenido que hacer para este proyecto.

Saludos. Espero tu respuesta


----------



## HolguerG (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola queridos amigos Saben tengo un problema espero me puedan ayudar. mi problema es el siguiente: Creo un circuito electronico en isis lo quiero pasar a ares para realizar la placa y no se aparecen los elementos para realizar la placa, cualquier ayuda que me proporcionen les agradecere
Gracias


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Nov 20, 2010)

Los componentes tienes que colocarlos manual o automáticamente.. Lee la ayuda del programa a pesar que está en ingles es facil... Así aprendí Yo....


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 20, 2010)

trata de que la ruta donde guardas los archivos del esquema sea lo mas corta posible, osea que no este entre carpeta y carpeta y carpeta, si tus carpetas estan en el escritorio trata de hacer una sola para cada proyecto a mi me paso y lo solucione asi espero y te sirva...saludossss


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 26, 2010)

Saludos, muy buenos dias a tod@s.. excelentes personas que hacen vida en esta excelente web, bueno mi pregunta y duda es la siguiente:

Hace unos dias me llego un sensor (Sensirion SHT21) y por mas que he rebuscado no he podido encontrar el componente por lo que me di a la tarea de crear el componente para usarlo tanto en ISIS como en Proteus, me busque unos tutoriales y empecé por ISIS, creé en componente y todo bien hasta que me toco asignarle el footprint (Adjunto Datasheet del Sensor), resulta que las medidas del sensor son muy pequeñas (3x3mm)  y no consigo footprint que se pueda asignar al componente creado.. entonces me fui a proteus a crear el footprint.. pero sólo pude crear unas lineas más no he creado el componente como debería; es decir, no se como hacer los pines al modelo planteado y del tamaño deseado.. le agradecería mucho si me dan una ayudita.. porque esta informacion me serviria para crear nuevos componente completamente a la medida.. yo vi un par de tutoriales en youtube  pero no es la informacion que estoy buscando.. (a menos que no haya buscado donde deberia )


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 26, 2010)

hola a que te refieres con footprint a los pad del componente...?
yo voy a intertar a ver si lo guardo y te aviso...saludos


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 26, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> hola a que te refieres con footprint a los pad del componente...?
> yo voy a intertar a ver si lo guardo y te aviso...saludos



Uhmm.. bueno replanteo la cuestion.. estoy tratando de hacer esto sht21 breakout/, pero para hacerlo tengo que construir todo a medida porque el componente no lo tengo en proteus (ni para Isis ni para Ares) y ya la verdad me volvi un 8, no me sale en Ares, dibuje el diseño pero cuando lo veo en 3d se me ve como lineas de conexion (cobre) y no como un chip.. 

Conseguí esto, pero hay algunas cosas que no domino a la perfeccion.. como quedaria el breakout en ISIS?..


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 26, 2010)

a unica forma que se me ocurre sencilla es modificar un chip de la libreria 3d de ares, por que lo otro seria utilizando programas de 3d y luego importarlo a ares pero es un proceso bien largo y tedioso...dejame ver que puedo hacer...por cierto de que parte de Vzla. eres...?


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 26, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> a unica forma que se me ocurre sencilla es modificar un chip de la libreria 3d de ares, por que lo otro seria utilizando programas de 3d y luego importarlo a ares pero es un proceso bien largo y tedioso...dejame ver que puedo hacer...por cierto de que parte de Vzla. eres...?


 De ciudad guayana y tu?.. bueno si no se puede ver en 3D no importa, pero si por lo menos que pueda hacer el diseño del pcb.. eso fue un sensos que pedi de muestra gratis y me llego esta semana por Ipostel (increible pero cierto).. pero es demasiado pequeño (3x3x1mm) y no cosngio como hacer el breakout, ve que lo consegui (+o-) en eagle pero no me sirve.. hay una parte en el datasheet donde te explican la conexion.. pero mi nivel de conocimiento no llega a tanto.. por ahora..


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 26, 2010)

de caracas que bueno donde lo conseguistes esta interesante para ver si pido uno a ver que tal...mira te anexo una imagen para ver si es lo que buscas.


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 26, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> de caracas que bueno donde lo conseguistes esta interesante para ver si pido uno a ver que tal...mira te anexo una imagen para ver si es lo que buscas.



si.. eso mismo.. yo quera hacerlo al pelo como aparece en el datasheet, pero a falta de pan!!.. mira, yo lo pedi directamente con el fabricante sensirion, ahora yo no se si todavia tienen las muestras gratis, lo que si tienen es un sensor de presion que por supuesto yo pedi uno de muestra ayer jejeje... a caballo regalado!!

Por cierto, yo trate de colocarle esos conectores (pin) que aparecen en rojo pero cuando le daba click al diseño aparecian super grandes.. bueno no lo habia intentado con esos redondeados sólo con los cuadrados.. tienes algun tutorial donde aparezca como hacer chips a medida?.. agregandole los pins y todo?.. y disculpa tanto fastidio (por no decir otra cosa )

creo que no estamos ahogando en una gota de agua.. será que por aqui sale? --> Vista-3d-proteus-blender-bonitas-placas-18192/


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 26, 2010)

gracias por el enlace el envio es gratis tambien o tuvistes que pagar?, con respecto al tuto no he visto para cosas tan especificas como pad, lo que hice fue modificar las dimensiones del redondo, lo que haces es que lo selecionas y te va aparecer un solo renglon que se llama stdedge arriba selecionas C que es para crear uno nuevo, te va aparecer un ventana solo colocas el nombre del nuevo pad y le das aceptar, luego te va a parecer otra ventana alli colocas las dimensiones del pad, como estan en pulgadas yo lo que hice fue hacer una linea de 0.4mm y fui llevandolo hasta lo mas sercano y quedo como en la imagen que te adjunto, luego confeccionas el chip y le das nombres a cada pad...cualquier duda me avisas.


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 26, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> gracias por el enlace el envio es gratis tambien o tuvistes que pagar?, con respecto al tuto no he visto para cosas tan especificas como pad, lo que hice fue modificar las dimensiones del redondo, lo que haces es que lo selecionas y te va aparecer un solo renglon que se llama stdedge arriba selecionas C que es para crear uno nuevo, te va aparecer un ventana solo colocas el nombre del nuevo pad y le das aceptar, luego te va a parecer otra ventana alli colocas las dimensiones del pad, como estan en pulgadas yo lo que hice fue hacer una linea de 0.4mm y fui llevandolo hasta lo mas sercano y quedo como en la imagen que te adjunto, luego confeccionas el chip y le das nombres a cada pad...cualquier duda me avisas.



Ok, cuando llegue a casa me pongo a diseñar.. el envio es completamente gratis.. mi esposa me dijo que llego un señor a la casa, pregunto por mi, entrego el paquete y se fue! O.O.. jejeje.. asi de simple


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 26, 2010)

jajaja...esta bien...gracias de nuevo...estamos en contacto cualquier cosa amigo...


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 26, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> jajaja...esta bien...gracias de nuevo...estamos en contacto cualquier cosa amigo...



Tranquilo.. por cierto, mira esto http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Dise%C3%B1o_de_paquetes_de_PCB_y_modelos_para_ARES


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 26, 2010)

si esa misma me tope hace un rato pero es para pad cuadrados si te sirve...bueno


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 26, 2010)

Bueno, seria cuestion de probar!.. por cierto me puedes ayudar con la siguiente duda?.. tengo un proyecto (_Traduccion al cristiano: explicacion valor resistencia_),me habian recomendado uno de .56uF parao el el capacitor que consegui de menos faradios fue de 1uF a 250v, me habian recomendado colocar dos en serie para reducir a .5uF pero vi que era muy voluminoso por lo que decidi colocar una resistencia a 1.5kOhm 5% cerámica, lo probe y funciono todo bien, me da 24v de salida en DC y como no encuentro leds blancos de 10mm le voy a colocar leds de 5mm, en vez de 6 le pondre 8 en total, mi pregunta es ¿es normal que la resistencia generese caliente tanto cuando lo pruebo en el protoboard?...

esto esta demasiado bueno.. tremendo tutorial.. creo que con esto si se puede..

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=29819.0


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 26, 2010)

esta increible, lo del segundo enlace pero es trabajoso...jejeje...mira con respecto a la resistencia de cuantos watt es?

fijate, tu has visto los ambientadores glade esos se conectan directo a 110Vac y es una simple resistencia de 150Ω pero de 3 watt y apenas se pone tibio


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Nov 26, 2010)

Para Kamuss..
Hace tiempo hice un pequeño tuto de como crear componentes en Proteus, pero no lo encuentro ni el foro ni en mi PC . Pero es facil, que versión tienes para subir el Package..

*Edit!!!!!* https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/vista-3d-proteus-blender-bonitas-placas-18192/
Ese es el tuto al que me referia, que molleja casi me come jejeje....


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 27, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> esta increible, lo del segundo enlace pero es trabajoso...jejeje...mira con respecto a la resistencia de cuantos watt es?
> 
> fijate, tu has visto los ambientadores glade esos se conectan directo a 110Vac y es una simple resistencia de 150Ω pero de 3 watt y apenas se pone tibio



la resistencia ceramica es de 1500 pero no se de cuantos watts, porque esa la recicle de un ups avtek viejo..



narcisolara_21 dijo:


> Para Kamuss..
> Hace tiempo hice un pequeño tuto de como crear componentes en Proteus, pero no lo encuentro ni el foro ni en mi PC . Pero es facil, que versión tienes para subir el Package..



Hola, ayer precisamente lo estaba viendo.. pero llegue tarde y no me dio chance de sentarme.. muchas gracias man.. en un rato me pongo.. ta muy bueno por cierto..


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 27, 2010)

Bueno, asi me va quedando.. aun no he logrado hacer el bendito 3D pero ando en eso jajaja.. pero aqui pongo un avance.. sugerencias se escuchan! 

P.D: puede alguien por favor revisar el diagrama y comparlo con el que está en el datasheet y decirme si estan bien las conexiones?.. muchas gracias

Nota: el esquema se ha diseñado para usar I2C


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 27, 2010)

hola si puedes coloca una foto para decirte el watt, ya pedi el componente vamos a ver que tal, y dentro de un rato me pongo hacer el 3d del mismo, ayer practique haciendo un sensor optico reflexivo te anexo la imagen...no es una obra de arte ya que es el primero pero alli va, lo que mas me costo fue ubicarlo en proteus ya que no se veia pero lo demas es cuention de practica...utilize el programa del enlace google sketchup 7 muy bueno y facil de aprender.


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 27, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> hola si puedes coloca una foto para decirte el watt, ya pedi el componente vamos a ver que tal, y dentro de un rato me pongo hacer el 3d del mismo, ayer practique haciendo un sensor optico reflexivo te anexo la imagen...no es una obra de arte ya que es el primero pero alli va, lo que mas me costo fue ubicarlo en proteus ya que no se veia pero lo demas es cuention de practica...utilize el programa del enlace google sketchup 7 muy bueno y facil de aprender.


te quedo bien fino.. pero como hiciste para enlazarlo en ares?.. yo lo coloque en la carpeta C:\Archivos de programa\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 7 Professional\LIBRARY y en Ares puse 
TYPE=MODEL
File=sht21.3ds
NAME=Model
CENTRE=PINS
ANGLE=0
SCALE=2.5
X=-34.7
Y=-11.2

y nada.. cuando lo hago no muestra nada ..

La resistencia es de 5W.. no me habia dado cuenta.. jajajaja.. esta en color rojo  jajajajajaja


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 28, 2010)

hola disculpa la demora, a mi me paso lo mismo, lo que pasa, bueno eso a mi, es que tienes que ir encajando el mode 3d a la plantilla y eso es a lo que me refiero de que me costo ubicarlo porque como en espacio visual del proteus es bien pequeña y el componente esta en el espacio, por lo cual hay que ir dandole valores espaciales X;Y mas el angulo e ir llevandolo hasta que calse en la plantilla es lo mas fastidioso del proceso pero creo que tambien es cuestion de practica...con respecto a la resistencia esta raro que se caliente tanto, cuanta corriente es que esta consumiendo tu circuito? saludosss

edito: despues de un par de horas logre hacer otro componente este un poco mas dificil, un emisor RF TLP434A adjunto las imagenes...luego realizare un aporte de los que vaya haciendo para quienes les sea util voy por otros...saludoss


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 28, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> luego realizare un aporte de los que vaya haciendo para quienes les sea util voy por otros...saludoss


 Seria bueno jejeje, para los recien iniciados hobbistas como yo nos caeria al pelo.. por otro lado.. ya te hiciste un experto.. estan quedando al pelo los modelados.. bueno me pondre a darle a ver.. aja pero dime, la informacion que estoy poniendo para crear el modelo en ares esta bien asi?.. salvo por las coordenadas, es en la ruta que te mostre que se coloca el archivo 3ds?..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 28, 2010)

Ya pude crear Imagenes...


notese el mini button y el buzzer....



Toy Feliz como una lombriz!!!!!


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 28, 2010)

jejeje...que bueno que te halla gustado...ahora no hay excusa para dejar las tarjetas con el acabado final...jejeje...ahora subo otro....por si acaso voy a estar conectado...saludosss

@kamuss: si esta bien la ruta aunque yo hago lo siguiente, genero una carpeta para guardar los archivos de cada componente en el formato del programa por si tengo que hacerles cambio, una vez este seguro de que el componente esta listo selecciono todo el componente 3d y le doy a generar componente es el boton que esta al lado de la fecha negra de seleccion, claro esta, todo el componente tiene que estar seleccionado, luego le das al boton y donde dice name le colocas Model, bueno asi fue como lo hice yo, y luego lo exportas una carpeta puede ser la misma anterior y copias y pegas en archivo .3ds en library y luego para probrar, te vas a ares y tomas un componente cualquiera y te vas a visulizacion 3d del componente con el clic derecho y alli cambias el name y file y empiezas a ver si aparece tu modelo 3d...saludosss


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 28, 2010)

Ar fin.. jejejejeje.. me baje una otra version de Sketchup, lo activé, volvi a regenerar el 3D y lo enlace al Ares.. por fin pude ver mi diseño en 3D tal como lo queria.. aqui lo subo.. por cierto lo acabo de imprimir y realmente el "socket" del chip es super pequeño.. por alli me busque un tutorial para ver como se soldan estos componentes y es casi un trabajo de cirujano jeje.. bueno.. por el momento me siento satisfecho de haber elaborado el componente!!.. saludos comunidad!

Nota: por cierto para los interesados.. comparto con la comunidad esta Joyita que me encontré

http://www.sonelec-musique.com/logiciels_proteus_lib_en.html


----------



## lubeck (Nov 28, 2010)

> comparto con la comunidad esta Joyita que me encontré



En verdad parece ser un joya....

Gracias Kamuss!!!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Nov 28, 2010)

Estos son alguno componentes creados con Solidwoks+Blender


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 28, 2010)

Berro.. cono ese programa quedan mucho mas realistas los componentes!!.. cool!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 28, 2010)

Parezco niño con juguete nuevo 

Que va......  mireeeeeeen....


El problema es que no creo que exista un blindaje para uC


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 29, 2010)

esta bueno, yo creo que para que se vean mas realistas tambien depende de los detalles que se le agreguen, el color y las texturas, con el google sketchup he visto que puede hacer cosa con vistas bien realistas, creo que es cuestion de practica como siempre digo y claro tambien esta la parte del simulador y los programas que se le hagan mas comodos a cada quien, yo por mi parte pienso sacarle el jugo a sketchup antes de migrar a otro, ya veremos si despues si me va mejor o mas facil con otro...pero estan increibles los modelos...saludosss


----------



## lubeck (Nov 29, 2010)

> yo creo que para que se vean mas realistas tambien depende de los detalles que se le agreguen, el color y las texturas, con el google sketchup he visto que puede hacer cosa con vistas bien realistas, creo que es cuestion de practica como siempre digo y claro tambien esta la parte del simulador y los programas que se le hagan mas comodos a cada quien, yo por mi parte pienso sacarle el jugo a sketchup antes de migrar a otro, ya veremos si despues si me va mejor o mas facil con otro...





Iniciemos pues el primer concurso de PCBTuning  2010... Jajaja...


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 29, 2010)

WoW, felicidades, se ven muy bien.
Que tal esto (V-Ray + Google Kketchup) es una alternativa interesante.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Nov 30, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Iniciemos pues el primer concurso de PCBTuning  2010... Jajaja...


Me sumo!!!
Aquí dejo un videito que hice hace tiempo, es sencillo pero se puede hacer muchísimo mas realista..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow llevas el primer  lugar narcisolara, mis felicitaciones!!!!

muy realista en verdad....


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Abr 3, 2011)

Muy interesante en verdad. intente en crear un componente la razon fue de que el proteus no reconoce una posicion de resistencia y condensador no simula correctamente y necesito hacerlo para una prueba .. hice... digamos un integrado porque no sabia darle forma analogica que hace un ligero retardo.. osea... lo hice asi
pin 1 R0
pin 2 C0
pin 3 D     "delay el retardo"
pin 4 R1
pin 5 C1

nose si conoscas una posicion de retardo minimo entre el condensador y resistencia en que seria cerca de cero y luego por el condensador se acerca a vcc... pero si no conocieras te lo dejo 

tambien es posible invertir las posiciones de la resistencia con el condensador. y ocurria lo inverso seria vcc y comenzaria a bajar hasta llegar cerca de 0.

pero nose como utilizar el ultraedit ahi fallo... nose como darle forma al integrado que reaccione con que detecte capacitancia o resistencia en algun pin de entrada... :/
espero que me puedas apoyar y desde ya te lo agradesco


----------



## Edu-D (Abr 3, 2011)

Hola me podrian ayudar a hacer componentes como transistores para simular como por ejemplo MJE15032, 2SA1943 ya que tengos cimulaciones en el proteus con estos componentes y los he tratado de guardar y al momento de simular los que tenia guardado no funcionan pero los que ya estan en un archivo de cimulacion ahi fincionan...
Saludos


----------



## mikeekim (Jun 16, 2011)

El nombre dijo:


> Pos eso. En este foro hay peña pero de un vagooooo!
> Buscando (un poco) hay hasta mujeres.
> 
> Que os aproveche o no!


Alguien sabe como crear componentes y ademas poder incorporarlos a la simulacion sin que de errores?
Que conste que solo pido un manual de como crearlos y ensamblarlos con simulacion.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Ago 15, 2011)

Hola, Alberto Marquez buenas tardes quiero agradecer tu aporte ya que tengo unos diagramas que simular


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Ago 23, 2011)

una ves lei de que se podian crear componentes con el VSM lenguaje de proteus... pero es algo dificultoso dominar el lenguaje VSM supongo que deben de usarse tambien para otras cosas :O

espero que en algun futuro no muy lejano se puedan crear componentes en algun software ya que todos los encriptan, se hace muy dificil trabajar eso de los .MDF cuando esta encriptado ...

bueno espero que alguien pueda lograr crear componentes con el VSM del mismo proteus incluso, hasta la version 7.8sp2 la tiene :O
gracias por tu aporte Alberto Marquez


----------



## javier906 (Sep 14, 2011)

hola
estoy buscando la libreria del tl 494 para realizar una simulacion de un pwm en proteus
agradesco me puedan ayudar


----------



## franjoss (Nov 1, 2011)

eh buen aporte 
gracias si tienes mas sobre proteus subelo ok

Alberto no he podido ver el archivo en word no lo abre esta dañado podrias colgarlo otra vez
Gracias un saludo


----------



## SERBice (Dic 13, 2011)

Me interesan los modulos TX y RX para transmision de datos en FM (433Mhz)

¿alguien los tiene para simularlos?


----------



## lubeck (Dic 13, 2011)

> ¿alguien los tiene para simularlos?



no creo que los encuentres para simularlos, los que he visto son solo de presentación....
aun asi no es necesarios simularlos, porque esos modulos el problema radica en las interferencias, dificiles de simular....

de cualquier manera,suerte en tu busqueda!


----------



## phavlo (Ene 16, 2012)

Buenas tardes foreros, alguno de ustedes que manejan mas los programas en 3D, yo recién acabo de bajar el google sketchup, pero no lo se usar. Alguno seria tan amable de crear o postear si ya tienen creado un TO218/TO220/SOT32 de manera horizontal ? Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## anfrajim (Feb 1, 2012)

cordial saludo a todos.

Bueno tengo una duda y pues he estado algo desilucionado por el proteus, esque he tratado de montar un puerto paralelo con unos reles y cuando fui a comparar las medidas de los huequitos, me doy cuenta de que no concuerdan y no se que mas hacer, si alguien puede resolver esta incognita seria de mucha ayuda...gracias a todos.


----------



## lubeck (Feb 1, 2012)

> me doy cuenta de que no concuerdan y no se que mas hacer,



Podrias buscar algun videotutorial de como se hacen los huequitos(Pads) a la medida que necesitas y asunto arreglado, es muy facil....
pon "como hacer componentes en ares" en youtube seguro te sale algo...


----------



## antron (Abr 30, 2012)

he descargado el archivo, lo he descomprimido, pero es ilegible lo que sale. en "hacer un dispositivo imulable. la Guia parte 1 se lee sin problemas


----------



## Alberto Márquez (May 27, 2012)

Gente perdón que tuve tiempo sin revisar la página, pero vera, mi trabajo de Grado se baso en crear un Medidor de Frecuencia Digital, para el cual tuve que crear un dispositivo simulable en el Proteus, estuive 1 año con mi trabajo de grado pero ya por fin me gradue... Espero les haya servido mi guia, la ire mejorando para que sea un poco mas entendible. Suerte Gente!


----------



## whitemouse (Jun 6, 2012)

hola a todos muy interesante su propuesta de hacer dispositivos para ISIS y ARES, alguien me podria dar una ayudadita para modificar o crear un sensor de presion, el sensor a modificar y que se encuentra ahi es el mpx4115 con seis pines y lo quiero convertir a un mpx2200 que solo tiene 4 pines, alguien me podria orientar de como hacerlo


----------



## Ramoncin1 (Jul 5, 2012)

He buscado por todas partes este componente sin resultado. A lo mejor como el LM317 se comporta practicamente igual pues a nadie le ha interesado.

La cuestión es que me decidí a crear el componente, no hay nada mas osado que la ignorancia, y siguiendo el Tuto de un forero comencé con el diagrama en ISIS.

Lo primero que me encontré fue transistores multiemisor, buscando por la red me di cuenta que eran sustituibles por tantos transistores como emisores tiene el otro. Tambien me percaté que tienen una funcion mas de puertas logicas y de ahí me surgio la duda de si los diodos que figuran en el datsheet son zener o son Schottky, tambien aparece un potenciometro que al ser interno no se como se puede comportar.

Como era de suponer con tanta duda , NO FUNCIONA , asi que abandono la idea no obstante el trabajo esta hecho y quizá le pueda aprovechar a alguien , asi que cuelgo el esquema. si con esto alguien retoma el asunto y lo hace funcionar pues encantado.

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 5, 2012)

Ramoncin1 dijo:


> He buscado por todas partes este componente sin resultado. A lo mejor como el LM317 se comporta practicamente igual pues a nadie le ha interesado.
> 
> La cuestión es que me decidí a crear el componente, no hay nada mas osado que la ignorancia, y siguiendo el Tuto de un forero comencé con el diagrama en ISIS.
> 
> ...



Hola...como en primer lugar supusiste para una simulación con el LM317 sirve como sustituto por eso no lo encuentras al menos hasta ahora.

Saludos.

Ric.

PD:Me parece que el esquema no es tan difícil...si no el hacer el modelo simula-ble.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2012)

Movido aqui que explica como crearlo


----------



## brayanbermudez97 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ago todo lo que dice la guia pero no me aparece El archivo Exparta.MDF asi como lo tiene usted...
Como haria para proteus 7


----------



## brayanbermudez97 (Nov 10, 2012)

Gracias Ya mire Cual fue mi Eror 
Buena la Guia


----------



## dragon33 (Nov 15, 2012)

Uno de los archivos word de la ayuda no se puede abrir. ¿Le ocurre lo mismo a alguien?.


----------



## elcucho200 (May 6, 2013)

saludos soy nuevo en este tema pero quiero aprender a crear un componente nuevo en proteus pero encontre su tutorial  y lo segui paso a paso y me parese espectacular solo que se me precento un incomveniente y es que al momento de generar los pines, aparece una x en la punta del pin  y no la puedo eliminar o sea que no me deja conectar nada en el pin 
que se puede hacer para este problema 

gracias y hasta pronto

att el cucho200


----------



## Eliasmtz (May 11, 2013)

Sería mucha molestia que pudieses compartir el archivo o información que nos compartistes aquella vez en este hilo. De antemano muchas gracias. ¡Saludos! 



narcisolara_21 dijo:


> Para Kamuss..
> Hace tiempo hice un pequeño tuto de como crear componentes en Proteus, pero no lo encuentro ni el foro ni en mi PC . Pero es facil, que versión tienes para subir el Package..
> 
> *Edit!!!!!* https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/vista-3d-proteus-blender-bonitas-placas-18192/
> ...


----------



## Steron (Jul 13, 2013)

Hola, alguien ha intentado hacer el pcb en proteus para un conector jack RJ45?


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Jul 13, 2013)

mm.. seria interesante... migrar al PROTEUS 8 con el diseño de componentes


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola amigos.
Me surgio una curiosidad por ahí lei algo de como crear componentes en proteus a partir de otros ya existentes, tome una lcd  seleccione le di descompose para editarlo y crear uno nuevo, pero no logro encontrar como cambiar la luz de fondo del lcd cuando está en simulación ni tampoco que los caracteres 
aparezcan de color blanco. Esto por que quiero ver un bonito lcd de fondo azul tal cual se consiguen en 
las tiendas de electronica, ¿ será que si se puede?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 11, 2013)

> ¿ será que si se puede?



no,  no se puede a menos que sepas modificar/crear los modelos, lo que supongo que no.


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 11, 2013)

Pues modificar si para crear nuevos a partir de los que ya existen, ya lo he hecho con teclados y otros
Bueno seguire investigando


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 11, 2013)

COSMICO dijo:


> tome una lcd  seleccione le di descompose para editarlo y crear uno nuevo, pero no logro encontrar como cambiar la luz de fondo del lcd cuando está en simulación ni tampoco que los caracteres
> aparezcan de color blanco. Esto por que quiero ver un bonito lcd de fondo azul tal cual se consiguen en
> las tiendas de electronica, ¿ será que si se puede?


Si se puede, colores, forma y otros pero solo el aspecto no interactivo, es decir que el fondo del LCD va aseguir siendo del mismo color y con el mismo color de letras. Esto para todos los componentes...
Hay un método avanzado como éste pero ....... si te anímas.


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 11, 2013)

Gracias ByAxel.
Esta información me puede servir de mucho, y está en c++, me pondre manos a la obra.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 11, 2013)

Pero estan considerando que tienen que descompilar primero el modelo (dll) o pedir el codigo fuente a labcenter electronicos, me parece mas practico que te contactes con ellos y que te lo modifiquen a tu gusto, claro previa cotizacion supongo.

mira mejor compra el lcd a tu gusto y armalo real te evitas muchos dolores de cabeza


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 11, 2013)

No se trata de armarlo.
Digamos que es un capricho, quiero experimentar un poco de esto.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 11, 2013)

ah ok, te recomiendo que inicies con algo menos complicado, como crear el modelo de un led, resistencia o algo asi( digo como sugerencia), igual te deseo suerte con el experimento


----------



## tastuan (Ene 11, 2014)

El nombre dijo:


> Les comparto un manual para crear componentes en el proteus. Que os aproveche!


soy novato en proteus espero dar frutos con tu ayuda


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Mar 25, 2014)

Durante estos días estaba aprendiendo a usar Proteus, haciendo algunos esquemas y simulaciones sacados de los _datasheet_, sobre todo de los componentes que tengo en casa ( /f29/reto-ideas-proyecto-aprovechar-material-acumulado-113325/ ).

Leyendo el del CMOS 4522 (Contador regresivo de 4 bits programable), aparece un ejemplo de contador regresivo usando dos 4522 en cascada. Como no me quedaba claro cómo funcionaba, me puse a diseñarlo en el Proteus (foto adjunta).
​ 
Y algo no funciona. Bueno, dos.

El primer fallo es que, según la documentación, la carga de los 4 bits en el decrementador se hace de forma asincrónica pero ejecutando la simulación, puede tardar de uno a nueve (¡9!) segundos en hacer que las salidas tengan la misma configuración que las entradas. Internamente, sí que parece que se hace la carga, pero no se visualiza de forma correcta.

El segundo fallo es más grave. Según la documentación, el 4522 funcionando como divisor de frecuencia, se puede programar para que realice las divisiones de 0 a 1/15 en los pulsos de reloj de entrada. Bueno, pues no funciona bien: si ponemos un valor de entrada superior a 10, el contador regresivo no hace una cuenta desde ese valor, sino desde valor-10. Por ejemplo, si pones un 0xF a la entrada (dividir por 15), vemos que la cuenta regresiva va del 4 al 0 (en el 0 genera, de forma correcta, la salida lógica "1" en la patilla '0').

Este segundo problema creo que viene de que en la documentación se habla de que es un "contador regresivo *BCD*", y claro, no tiene sentido entonces que le pongamos un valor superior a 9.

Pero... haciendo pruebas con un HEF4522BP real, si programo un 0xF a la entrada, sí que realiza un decremento perfecto del 15 al 0, lo que es consistente con lo que dice la documentación (adjunto foto que lo demuestra).
​ 
He intentado mirar la descripción de la simulación en Proteus, y está escondida en la librería LIBRARY/CMOS.LIB, en la posición 0x50CB8, en donde se pueden ver las definiciones de patillas y modelado:

```
LIBRARY INFORMATION
===================
Library file......: C:\Program Files (x86)\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 7 Professional\LIBRARY\CMOS.LIB
Library version...: 4.00.
Number of objects.: 266
Maximum objects...: 1200
Number of prefixes: 0
Maximum prefixes..: 0

1 SELECTED OBJECTS
==================
Object name.......: 4522
Last modified.....: sßbado, 12 de febrero de 2011 14:09:29
File offset (hex).: 00050CB8 (Hex).
Checksum (hex)....: 2769 (Hex).
Size (bytes)......: 1,215
Properties........: {*DEVICE}
                    {PREFIX=U}
                    {*PROPDEFS}
                    {PACKAGE="PCB Package",PACKAGE,2,DIL16,SO16}
                    {MODDLL=Model DLL,READONLY STRING}
                    {VOLTAGE="Model Timing Voltage",KWDLIST,3,5V,10V,15V}
                    {ITFMOD=Interface Model,HIDDEN STRING}
                    {PRIMITIVE=Simulator Primitive Type,HIDDEN STRING}
                    {TRISE="TRISE",HIDDEN STRING}
                    {TFALL="TFALL",HIDDEN STRING}
                    {*INDEX}
                    {MFR=}
                    {DESC=Programmable 4-Bit BCD Down Counter}
                    {CAT=CMOS 4000 series}
                    {SUBCAT=Counters}
                    {*COMPONENT}
                    {PACKAGE=DIL16}
                    {MODDLL=CMOS}
                    {VOLTAGE=5V}
                    {ITFMOD=CMOS}
                    {PRIMITIVE=DIGITAL}
                    {TRISE=100n}
                    {TFALL=100n}
```
De aquí sacamos poca información, salvo el detalle que MODELS/CMOS.DLL es el encargado de ejecutar la simulación.

Buscando por Internet, encontré los archivo 4522.DSN y 4522.MDF. El primero muestra un ejemplo de aplicación del integrado:
​ 
Y si pulsamos con el botón secundario sobre el 4522, nos da la opción para ver la hoja secundaria que contiene la lógica de este integrado:
​ 
Aquí vemos que, en lugar de simular la lógica indicada en la propia hoja de datos del 4522 por medio de puertas lógicas y biestables, lo hace usando componentes prefabricados del propio Proteus, lo cual es lógico, para ahorrar tiempo en el desarrollo de las bibliotecas. En concreto, se usan los componentes prefabricados:


AND_2: puerta AND de dos entradas
OR_2: puerta OR de dos entradas
COUNTER_4: contador de 4 bits
COMPARATOR_4: comparador de 4 bits
Se puede obtener información de cada uno de estos modelos, pulsando con el botón derecho sobre ellos, y eligiendo la entrada "_Display Model Help_". Allí se explica el significado de cada pin y de la lógica de los componentes más complejos (el contador y el comparador). Ahí se indica, por ejemplo, que se puede definir en la propiedad *ALOAD* si la carga de las líneas de entrada es asíncrona o no. Y es donde empiezo a sospechar que ese puede ser el problema: que en la biblioteca de Proteus, el 4522 no tiene definido en el COUNTER_# que la carga sea asíncrona. Lo que no entiendo es que no hay ninguna indicación de que funcione en modo BCD o binario. Solamente pone que es un contador binario. Entonces, no entiendo porqué luego no funciona bien en los esquemas donde usamos el 4522: si se pone un valor superior a 0x0A, hace una cuenta regresiva errónea (al menos, no igual a un 4522 real).

En el archivo 4522.MDF viene la misma información (nombre de los componentes, lista de las redes y conexión entre pines).

He intentado encontrar la manera de modificar el comportamiento del 4522 que viene de base, pero parece que la única opción es la de crear un componente nuevo. Esto es algo que aún tengo que probar.

Adjunto un dsn donde se ven los problemas comentados.

Ver el archivo adjunto 4522_dividy_by_n2.dsn.zip​ 
Si se ejecuta la simulación, se ven las dificultades para que poder asignar las cifras indicadas en los marcadores SW1 y SW2. Deberían aparecer en los _display_ de 7 segmentos al pulsar sobre RUN, pero no lo hacen de forma inmediata (recuerdo: un segundo y nueve segundos). A veces, tengo que dejar que el CLOCK dé unos pocos pulsos, pararlo, y pulsar RUN, para conseguir que aparezcan.

Y en el SW3 se observa el segundo fallo: está puesto el valor 0xF, pero el contador sólo muestra el rango 3..0. Mejor dicho: primero se ve un rango 9=>0, y luego repite el rango 0,3,2,1,0,0 (el primer 0 debería ser un '4', pero no se ve; el segundo lanza la señal de '0' alcanzado). En el 4522 real, hace un 15=>0.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Mar 27, 2014)

Buenas noticias: he conseguido recrear un nuevo 4522 que ya es fiel al modelo físico. Además, he aprendido a hacer nuevos componentes en Proteus, de dos formas distintas, usando componentes prefabricados del propio Proteus.

En este dsn presento 4 esquemas, con las dos aplicaciones principales de este integrado: como contador regresivo y como divisor de frecuencia. Los dos esquemas de la parte superior usan el 4522 incluido con el Proteus, y los dos de la parte inferior, el rediseñado por mi. Basta con empezar la simulación para ver las diferencias de comportamiento.

​
Ahora ya se pueden diseñar contadores de forma segura. Por ejemplo, uno de 3 dígitos:
​
O un divisor de frecuencia de 3 dígitos:
​
Aquí podéis ver cómo aparece el nuevo 4522 en la biblioteca de componentes:
​
Ahora estoy haciendo el más difícil todavía: intentar crear un 4522, pero usando la definición de puertas que aparece en el _datasheet_.

Podría preparar un manual o dos de cómo crear componentes en Proteus y publicarlos aquí, si os interesa.


----------



## alaroa (May 2, 2014)

pero por supuesto que nos interesa, yo he tratado de poder crear un componente en Proteus y no he encontrado como poderlo crear. Si subes ese manual te lo agradecería muchísimo.


----------



## homer32 (May 4, 2014)

Si que es interesante, modificar algun componente aun lo he conseguido, pero el tema de la simulacion no hay manera


----------



## ricson52 (Jun 14, 2014)

esta el ne 567 que hacen lo mismo


----------



## COSMICO (Jun 15, 2014)

Pues JuaquinFerrero.
Claro que si, adelante con eso, y gracias desde ya por ese apote


----------



## victoryp (Oct 15, 2014)

narcisolara_21 dijo:


> Estos son alguno componentes creados con Solidwoks+Blender
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43735



wow amigo que talento yo solo uso google sketchup para crer los componentes electronicos en 3d pero para hacer las patitas de algunos componentes que tengan curvas, etc. 
ahi tengo problemas amigo que programa me recomiendas usar 
veras quiero pasarme a rhino pero tendre que comprarme una core i5 tercera generacion 8 de ram y 2 de tarjeta de video asi creo que podria trabajar bien y poder tridimensionar todos los componentes y publicarlos
gracias al foro


----------



## ferdy575 (Abr 21, 2015)

hola a todos, les vengo a molestar con una pregunta rara creo yo, resulta que he dibujado un display LCD en ares pero resulta que al imprimir me doy cuenta que las medidas se encuentran mal y quiero eliminarlo para volverlo a crear, pues sí lo edito cuando imprimo persiste el error, y por ningún lado encuentro información de como eliminar un componente de la librería de ARES; de antemano agradezco a todos la colaboración.


----------



## ocatalogna (Jun 13, 2015)

Hola ,cuando empleo el encapsulado RES40 la vista 3D se muestra solo el simbolo esquematico ,no la vista 3D,con los demas encapsulados no sucede lo mismo ,funciona todo normal  ,seleccionando cualquiera de los RES40 el resultado es solo se ve el simbolo esquematico ,nesitaria algun  consejo al respecto,desde ya muchas gracias .Osvaldo ...


----------



## magomac (Jun 13, 2015)

en ares, boton derecho encima de la res40, vista 3d..
reemplaza lo que aparece por esto..

TYPE=AXIALCYLINDER
MAXHEIGHT=2
LENGTH=0.2in
RADIUS=0.027in,0.027in,0.2mm,0.2mm
X=0.2in
Y=0.0in
COLOUR=(200,200,150)
BAND1=20,25
BAND2=30,35
BAND3=40,45
BAND4=80,85,(128,128,0)
PINDIAMETER=0.6


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Jul 2, 2015)

Hace unos años publiqué como crear un componente simulable a partir de la modificacion de un archivo MDF.... Aqui.. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/crear-componentes-proteus-isis-ares-12308/
hace varios años aprendi a crearlos desde digamos cero...
Una es creando digamos el funcionamiento del dispositivo...
Y la otra es descomponiendo un dispositivo...
Les mostrare la primera forma... Y será también a través de imágenes para que observen lo que se va haciendo en cada paso...
Ejemplo: *Creación de una Compuerta XOR de dos entradas*
1. Buscar los componentes en proteus.
2. Realizar una forma del circuito interno de una compuerta XOR.
3. Guardar el diseño.
4. Simular el funcionamiento del diseño.
5. Colocarle los terminales que servirán de entrada y salida del componente. En mi caso use los terminales DEFAUTL.
6. Compilar el Modelo y guardarlo con el nombre que mas les guste. En mi caso uso el mismo nombre del componente que estoy creando.
7. Dibujar el componente que quiero crear para luego simular.
8. Nombrar el Pin, el nombre del pin debe ser el mismo nombre que le di a mi pin DEFAULT en el diseño.
9. Ir a- Crear componente.
10. Ficha 1.- Darle un nombre al dispositivo, Prefijo de referencia.
11. Ficha 2.- Tipo de Encapsulado.
12. Ficha 3.- Donde dice NEW. Darle a MODFILE, y el Default value colocar el nombre que ustedes guardaron de su archivo.MDF... Si una vez seleccionado MODFILE no aparece en la lista.. Denle siguiente y luego retroceden.
13. Crean su librería de componentes, y le dan Ok.
14. Verán que su componenten creado se ha añadido a la lista de componentes para usar ahi a la izquierda...
15. Usan su nuevo componente creado y comienzan a simularlo.
16... Si van a modificar el archivo de diseño... para un nuevo archivo.MDF... recuerden sacar el componente creado... Ya que sino tambien compilara el nuevo componente creado...
Bueno espero no haberme alargado con la explicación!....
Suerte Gente!


----------



## jjimmy (Ago 8, 2015)

magomac dijo:


> en ares, boton derecho encima de la res40, vista 3d..
> reemplaza lo que aparece por esto..
> 
> TYPE=AXIALCYLINDER
> ...



hola con estos parametros que pones cual de ellos es para que me salga la resistencia parada o mejor dicho en vertical o cual debo adicionar


----------



## magomac (Ago 8, 2015)

Es un "extruded" del footprint 2D..
aca una imagen de lo que tengo:



y queda asi:



No es muy bonito,pero salva.

Está todo en la ayuda de Ares 





slds.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Nov 2, 2016)

alguien tiene el lm2576-adj para proteus que simule, gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 3, 2016)

Tengo un modelo que sí se puede simular e incluye encapsulado con un PCB.
En una de las hojas viene cómo fue creado y también debe incluirse para que funcione.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 13, 2016)

El mismo modelo anterior (LM2576-ADJ) pero para Proteus 8.x


----------



## Lisdney (Mar 14, 2017)

Alberto Márquez dijo:


> Buenas Alberto, Gracias por la guia, no tendrás otra actualizada que sirva para crear un microcontrolador capaz de leer programas, intente pero aun no le sale la pestaña de "Program File"
> 
> Muchas Gracias por la dedicación en la guía , y si el vídeo es muy pesado puede editarlo para así pese menos y subirlo por youtube


----------

